# HPS Lights



## Triple Threat (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info last year on setting up the HPS lights and remote electronics box. Here are a few picture of the final product. I still need to mount on the boat and that will happensoon as I am looking forward to bow fishing the Coosa and Alabama rivers this spring and summer.Maybe get down to the gulf and trygigging. As others stated last fall I also ordered the 55 uf capacitors but received the 35uf/ 280 volt capacitorsbut I decided to installed them. Thisafternoon Iran myEU2000Honda dry and then added 8 oz of gas to see how long it would run the lights . The first run was 24 minutes & 3 seconds, the 2nd test on 8 oz of gas was 24 minutes& 21 seconds.This was in the ECO Throttlesetting. I have 2 power cords feeding the 4 lights,the amp reading on one of the power cords feeding 2 lights was 3.6 amps and the other power cord feeding the other 2 lights was 3.8 amps. I hope to display a few pic later on in the year of some bow kills. 

Lights










Generator



















box










eco


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Glad that you were able to get everything working the way you wanted them. Once you get the bugs worked out, The HPS lights are the way to go. I absolutely love mine. The are one of the best investments I have ever made time and money wise.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

What's all that in the 4th picture? The capacitors? Why do you need them? 

What happens if you just plug all four HPS lights into a heavy duty extension cord then plug to the generator?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/11/2009)*What's all that in the 4th picture? The capacitors? Why do you need them?
> 
> What happens if you just plug all four HPS lights into a heavy duty extension cord then plug to the generator?


HPS lights pull a lot more amps then Halogens. By running them with a capacitor they cut way down on the amps thats being pulled from the generator. Ask Gnwdad about pulling too many amps from a generator oke


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (2/11/2009)*What's all that in the 4th picture? The capacitors? Why do you need them?
> ...


FA is right about them pulling alot of amperage, but this is only if you don't havethe rightCaps installed on them. Some of the lights that you order don't come with them. I ordered mine with the proper Caps already in them. This cuts down on alot of headache from having to rig up remote boxes and wiring. Mine only pull from about 1.3-1.5 amps each. Only brings the genny about 200-300 RPM above idle speed. It keeps it as quiet as a mouse.


----------



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

are you going gigging or setting up some sort of mobile marijuana grow station?:banghead


----------



## sydbrn329 (Feb 4, 2009)

What is the deal with these lights. splain why they are better. I don't know about them. My set up is four 500w halogens pushed by a 3kw generater. The generator only holds about 2 gallons totallyfilled,but will push all four 500w halogen lights for about 5 hours. Am I missing out on something better?


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

the HPS lights are MUCH brighter and dont pull as many watts from your generator. and with the color tint of the lights they cut the murky water we have around the area a lot better then the halogens do. also they dont reflect back near as bad as the halogens do. im currently running 4 300w halogens on my boat but when i get the money im planning to upgrade to the HPS lights also!


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't have any problems seeing flounders with the 300W halogens nor do I notice any glare. If you're getting glare it's because your lights are not angled correctly. When I break a halogen it only costs me $10-$12 to replace it and replacement bulbs are about $3.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Death From Above (2/16/2009)*I don't have any problems seeing flounders with the 300W halogens nor do I notice any glare. If you're getting glare it's because your lights are not angled correctly. When I break a halogen it only costs me $10-$12 to replace it and replacement bulbs are about $3.


amen brother


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm not knocking anybody's setup. I hope that I didn't come across that way. I ran the Halogens for a long time. But there is a definite diference. The RPM on the genny is cut by more than 75% thus doing away with with having to read the lips of your partner just to hear what he is saying. What really sold me on them is the night I ran 2 150 watt HPS bulbs on the front and 2 300 watt Halos on the sides of the boat. There was such a difference that it was hard to get your eyes to even focus from one light to the other. And especially on a dark or pure mud bottom. The fish actually look as though they stand out or are actually hovering.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

I wasn't trying to knock the HPS lights either. If you feel you need them go for it. I'm just to rough on my stuff to hang $300 worth of HPS lights on the front of my boat. Hell....I didn't pay that much for my generator. 

I'm a low down cheap gigger I guess. GWA...gigger with a attitude. :shedevil


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (2/16/2009)*I wasn't trying to knock the HPS lights either. If you feel you need them go for it. I'm just to rough on my stuff to hang $300 worth of HPS lights on the front of my boat. Hell....I didn't pay that much for my generator.
> 
> I'm a low down cheap gigger I guess. GWA...gigger with a attitude. :shedevil


GWA :clap Thats a new one on me, I'll have to remember that. Your right about them being expensive. You can tie up a pretty good chunk of money in them before you realize it. I didn't think I really had that much in mine until I added every little nut, bolt, bracket and box I have got. But as they say thats "water under the bridge" or boat in my case. I'mjust a big fan of the amount of noise that they allow you to cut out.It keeps you from getting headache and doesn't make enough noise to wake up anyone inside a house that you just happen to be in front of. I try to do my part to keep the conflict between the giggers and non-giggers to a minimum.


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

With my luck I'd spend $300 on some of them quiet lights then bust one against the dock at the ramp. I'd be one pissed off gigger!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

> *Death From Above (2/17/2009)*With my luck I'd spend $300 on some of them quiet lights then bust one against the dock at the ramp. I'd be one pissed off gigger!!


Already been there. I hung my front left light on the light post on the trailer when loading it on one of the last trips of the year.:banghead Luckily it only busted the aluminum junction box thatattachesthe light to the boat. All together I have got about $500 tied up in nothing but lights and wiring, but I have also been accused over doing something before too!!!:doh I have always followed the rule that if your gonna do it, do it right the first time, and it will eliminate any potential problems in the future.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

> *FlounderAssassin (2/12/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Death From Above (2/11/2009)*What's all that in the 4th picture? The capacitors? Why do you need them?
> ...




Too many amps = lots of$$$$$$$$


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you tell me where you bought your HPS Lights and what do they mean about buying the right caps for the lights.

Thanks

D-Joker


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I'm just a big fan of the amount of noise that they allow you to cut out.






AMEN!



After burning up the Honda knock-off generator last year and finally springing for a "Real" Honda 2000. I was amazed.



The knock-off would only start 2 lights at a time. Trying to start all 4 would trip the breaker.



I leave the Honda on "Economy". Start all 4 at one time and she idles back down to about 1/4 throttle.



This not only makes it quieter, but consumes less fuel also.



Mission accomplished that I was trying to do, but it was costly.





This is with 4- 150 HPS and 35uf caps.





D-Joker do a search for cap's and capacitors. It was all posted with pixs last year.


----------



## D-Joker (Mar 10, 2009)

Can you explain the "CAPS" on the HPS lights? What are the CAPS ?

Thanks

D-Joker


----------

